# Dog Box



## Chad Westfall (Jun 30, 2009)

I am interested in a double dog box for my truck & am a little worried about putting a cold wet dog in an insulated box in the bed of my truck in cold temps. I get a lot of negative comments on the smell of my interior in the winter after hunting & would like to remedy the problem. Does anyone use these boxes & what type do you recommend?

thanks


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Chad Westfall said:


> I am interested in a double dog box for my truck & am a little worried about putting a cold wet dog in an insulated box in the bed of my truck in cold temps. I get a lot of negative comments on the smell of my interior in the winter after hunting & would like to remedy the problem. Does anyone use these boxes & what type do you recommend?
> 
> thanks


If you're worried about putting a dog in a metal dog box, why not go the cheaper route and just get one of those insulated dog crate covers meant to go over plastic crates? 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/mud-river-kennel-covers.html

Insulated or not, metal dog boxes are cold in the winter, at least until the dog has been in there a while and his body heat has warmed it up. It ain't rocket science. Sit on metal bleachers in the winter and sit on a plastic chair. See which one feels colder. My aluminum dog box has the door covers and I can close the vents but mine is also in the _covered_ bed of my truck so I can all but eliminate wind exposure. The other thing you can do is buy an extra neoprene vest to keep in the dog box. That way, when you're through hunting, you can take off his wet vest, dry the dog off with a towel then put a dry vest on the dog.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Call Ainley and get an option sheet fill it out and get a quote. They will make you a dog box that will last your lifetime. 

Dave


----------



## Quatro (Feb 24, 2011)

2labs said:


> Call Ainley and get an option sheet fill it out and get a quote. They will make you a dog box that will last your lifetime.
> 
> Dave


Just got my Ainley box and couldn't be happier!


----------



## BigDog0554 (Oct 21, 2011)

North Star Plastics Inc. No forms to fill out GREAT customer service! There sales rep answered all my questions right over the phone and gave me all the prices I needed, including a shipping quote! I cant wait!


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I picked up ruff tuff kennels for my dogs. and Mud river kennel covers nice combo. the Ruff Tuff box box is rotomolded plastic and has a door that opens either way. Add the mud river kennel cover and your dog will be warm no matter what the outside temp is. I would recomend towelling him off before putting the the kennel.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I use Zinger crates and the dogs do very well in them. Find a used clothing store and buy a bunch of used blankets.(usually around $3). After each hunting trip, throw a clean one in.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

BigDog0554 said:


> North Star Plastics Inc. No forms to fill out GREAT customer service! There sales rep answered all my questions right over the phone and gave me all the prices I needed, including a shipping quote! I cant wait!


X2. I have a two hole and absolutely LOVE it!! I get tons of compliments on it. It has insulation and was built custom for my huge labs and my Tacoma long bed. Can't go wrong! Call Phil and he will take care of you! There website is northstarplasticsinc.com


----------

